#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  fear

## isis

i am jest warndering if u all dont mind me asking but what are your fears? that is if you have any. i have none what so ever. i dont fear death i probly not like all of you welcome hem or her. yes that is what i am saying i welcome death and their for am not afrad to die.


u can ansower or not i was jest wandering what ur afrad of ?/ if any thing!

----------


## Lady Dunsany

The only fear I can think of is , well I was going to say hornets as have been stung by them, but I have been through quite a bit these past two years and have faced quite a bit of fears I can not remember a thing. I have to think about this one.

----------


## Sinistar666

I admit it, I'm scared of rats. I've read about them extensively and I've encountered them in the NYC subway system, although not close encounters. I just find those little bastards horrifying. Pretty amusing coming from a Satanist, I know.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Hey I know a Satanist that is afraid of Butterflies. At least with the fear of Rats you will get some respect.

----------


## Sinistar666

> Hey I know a Satanist that is afraid of Butterflies. At least with the fear of Rats you will get some respect.


I feel better, thank you for that. If you ever get a chance, rent the DVD "No Escape" starring Ray Liotta and you'll see that my fear of rats is not so farfetched.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

No escape. Okay which one is that? I got over my fear of rats. The people down the street were doing demolition on their house and all the rats took off and invaded the neighboring houses. I was making coffee and looked down and a rat was literally crawling side ways on the base board. I stepped back and another one ran over my foot the tail brushed my legs. Well my father came rushing in and set up a storm of cuss words. It was eventually resolved but after that day my fears subsided.

----------


## Sinistar666

Getting off-topic for a minute, "No Escape" is set in the future and Liotta is a former military commander who is convicted for killing a superior because of a mission that went bad and innocents were killed. Anyway, Liotta proves to be too much for other prisoners and corrections officers alike and they send Liotta to Absalom, a prison island inhabited by only the worst of the worst. Besides the convicts, the island is inhabitated by a large population of rats.

If that happened in my house, my 2 cats would have a field day and leave a path of gore in their wake. Ever see a cat kill a mouse? They'll torture the mouse to death by clawing and nibbling. Then, in it goes in the cat's mouth. I don't know if it gets swallowed whole, but my cat let it go and the mouse was flat like it had all of its insides sucked out. I would think that a rat, given its larger size, would just leave a nasty mess.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I grew up in the country I think I have seen everything killed by something. Cats like to toy with their prey they toss it up and down and then Bam torture blood guts that's all she wrote. Oh am gonna rent the movie. I like Ray Liotta.

----------


## isis

i saw that movie i thought it was good.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

It seems like everybody saw it but me. I have got to come out of the fairy realm more.

----------


## Harlock

my fear is probally the more....corny one....i fear not being able to protect my friends and family

----------


## Lady Dunsany

That is not corny, that is a most human fear . If you knew my family you would know why that one isn't high on my list.

----------


## Gazeeboh

I fear change/I fear stagnation

----------


## Lady Dunsany

If you stagnate you can't change, if you change you won't stagnate.

----------


## Sinistar666

I fear that this headache won't go away...

----------


## Gazeeboh

> If you stagnate you can't change, if you change you won't stagnate.


Exactly.

----------

